
YC: "unknown or expired link" -- fix it already - gyro_robo

======
gyro_robo
The "unknown or expired link" error message is getting annoying. I spent
around 20 minutes composing a reply, only to get the error message on submit.
So I went back and reloaded the comment I was replying to in order to get a
"fresh closure", but since it wasn't a top-level story I got the "unknown or
expired link" message again. Luckily I copied the textarea content so I could
paste it in after going back to the top-level story.

Having to go back to the top-level story and reload just to be able to reply
is a bug, not a feature. If I open several stories in tabs, by the time I've
read the first couple, I might already be out of "closure clock" when I
_start_ writing my first reply.

I suggest you increase the number of closures from 20,000 considering YC
traffic is steadily increasing (which means they expire more and more
quickly). If instead it's not that you're running out of closures, but that
you keep restarting the server (why?), just dump your closure hash table to
disk on shutdown and re-read it on startup. Basically, make it work as well as
every other, non-Arc discussion board on the planet for these very basic
operations.

~~~
pg
OK, will look into it. The right thing is probably to gc closures waiting for
form submissions much more slowly.

~~~
ced
Do you create one closure/session/page? Why not just one semi-permanent
closure/page?

~~~
shiro
We did that sort of thing in our CPS Web-app. You can give semi-permanent URI
to the continuation closure, if the closure only refers to the persistent
objects and not any transient state; for example, the "reply" link attached to
each comment. The link works as far as the persistent object (in the "reply"
link case, the comment) lives.

------
collision
On the subject of feature requests, different colours for read/unread (well,
previously seen/unseen) comments would be nice.

